# V Block



## waltwin (Aug 24, 2009)

I am trying to make a V Block to cut some dowel rod. I want to make some handles for drawers I made several years ago in my shop/garage. These drawers are under my work bench. I could go and buy some handles, but what fun is that. I still can't figure how to draw a line down the length of the piece of dowel rod for the handle so I can set the legs of the handle so they are straight/in line but that is a problem for another day.

I have found a site on the net that tells/shows how to set the table saw at 45 degrees and run the piece of wood through one way turn it around and run it through again. Problem is that my saw blade only tilts in one direction and I end up with a "A" instead of a "V". Looking at the saw blade it angles to the left.

This seems simple enough but it has me stumped. Needles to say I am new at wood working and I am stumbling along.

Any help or ideas will be greatly appreciated.

waltwin


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Nail a couple of 1X2's together?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Set your fence where you want the groove with the blade at a 45, cut the 45, then switch the fence to the other side of the blade and repeat the cut. You will have a V groove. That's how the EZ mitre boxes are done.


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

cut it, turn the wood end for end, cut it again.

Watch the little piece of waste that comes out of that groove, it may leave the workpiece…. rapidly as you finish the cut. Stand to the side.

Your new V-block means you do not have to draw a line along that cylinder, just stick that dowel in your groove, don't take it out until you have drilled both pilot holes. If I understand what you are doing….....


----------



## WoodKutter (Nov 27, 2008)

You didn't say what the diameter and length of dowel you were needing. If you have a block of wood large enough, you can stand it on end and drill a hole the size of your dowel rod. don't drill all the way thru the block and use the bottom of the hole as a stop. Keeping the same side of the block to the drill press fence, lay the block down on its side and drill holes for the leg. Use the block clamped to a miter gauge on your table saw to cut multiple pieces of dowel. Then using the block on the drill press, drill your leg holes in the handles. If you leave a little bit of the dowel sticking out of the block you can put a clamp on the block to keep the dowel from turning when you drill the two holes.

Gary


----------

